
Study: Criminals just switch to encryption developed outside US - corbinpage
http://www.wired.com/2016/02/encryption-is-worldwide-yet-another-reason-why-a-us-ban-makes-no-sense/
======
bobby_9x
Replace encryption with guns and you are onto something here......

